# Want to buy Truckload softwoods / carve in KC MO



## GornTheGreat (Jul 28, 2017)

Looking for truckload of green softwood devevired to Kansas City mo. 

Pine, spruce, fur. Etc Used for Chainsaw Carving so high quality is not necessary. 

Flexible on delevery date. Flexible on size range 11"-18" ish diameter.


----------



## bitzer (Jul 28, 2017)

I know a guy but the trucking might be a little steep from warshington.

And what's the fur for? You make coats for the carvings? Seems like it would defeat the purpose.


----------



## GornTheGreat (Jul 29, 2017)

bitzer said:


> I know a guy but the trucking might be a little steep from warshington.
> 
> And what's the fur for? You make coats for the carvings? Seems like it would defeat the purpose.


Douglas Fur the softwood. Ha ha

I would love to talk to him. There is nothing but hardwoods around here. 

Maybe someone in Washington want hardwoods (walnut, oak etc) from a mill or logger around here and the truck can return with wood??

I do not know anyone that sells wood. It's difficult to get a truckload on Pine or other softwoods in the Midwest.


----------



## Skeans (Jul 29, 2017)

GornTheGreat said:


> Douglas Fur the softwood. Ha ha
> 
> I would love to talk to him. There is nothing but hardwoods around here.
> 
> ...


What lengths? Douglas Fir do able?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Jul 29, 2017)

As well do you have a max butt diameter? Rot in the heart ok? How straight ect?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Westboastfaller (Jul 29, 2017)

Logging truck?


----------



## GornTheGreat (Jul 30, 2017)

Skeans said:


> As well do you have a max butt diameter? Rot in the heart ok? How straight ect?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I don't have a Max Butt. I can't have much rot in center as they will be Chainsaw Carved in to Bears, Eagles, owls, and slated into benches. They don't have to be straight as long as it's not causing dead space in the load. 

Lengths: I will be carving them into 6-7 foot benches. And 4-5 foot tall animals. Again. Don't want to pay for dead space but the logs don't have to be consistent equal lengths. 5-8 feet or longer would be fine. Majority will not be milled into boards they will be turned to to Chainsaw Carved Bears and other carvings. 

-tj


----------



## madhatte (Jul 30, 2017)

The way this pencils out, the diesel to haul this load will cost more than the load itself.


----------



## 2dogs (Jul 30, 2017)

madhatte said:


> The way this pencils out, the diesel to haul this load will cost more than the load itself.



Yeah maybe but will all the fur and no Max Butt someone will haul it. If the buyer tosses in a couple cases of Rainier it's a done deal.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2017)

Hey, it's not my truck. I'm just figuring the numbers in my head. Also, Rainier is cheap enough here that it's about even with diesel, on a per-gallon basis, with no deposit for the recyclables. It's worth noting that furry butts are hardly rare.


----------



## Skeans (Jul 31, 2017)

madhatte said:


> Hey, it's not my truck. I'm just figuring the numbers in my head. Also, Rainier is cheap enough here that it's about even with diesel, on a per-gallon basis, with no deposit for the recyclables. It's worth noting that furry butts are hardly rare.


Almost 2k from Longview one way it's have to be a hell of a pay day to make it worth it in my book.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Skeans (Jul 31, 2017)

GornTheGreat said:


> I don't have a Max Butt. I can't have much rot in center as they will be Chainsaw Carved in to Bears, Eagles, owls, and slated into benches. They don't have to be straight as long as it's not causing dead space in the load.
> 
> Lengths: I will be carving them into 6-7 foot benches. And 4-5 foot tall animals. Again. Don't want to pay for dead space but the logs don't have to be consistent equal lengths. 5-8 feet or longer would be fine. Majority will not be milled into boards they will be turned to to Chainsaw Carved Bears and other carvings.
> 
> -tj


When I said rot it's not holes normally they will have a small stripe we have to long butt to make an export log out of. Butt sizes can be 5ft diameter lengths would very but honestly you'd have to pay pretty dang good for me to get chunks out of the brush.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## bitzer (Jul 31, 2017)

I find it hard to believe there are no softwoods in Missouri. I know they have some decent sized pine(size he's looking for anyway) in Arkansas because I've seen plenty of video of them cut on here by Clint.


----------



## GornTheGreat (Jul 31, 2017)

Bitzer: I have called all around the Midwest. There are Pine and other softwoods but they are not covering an area like the walnut, oak, cottonwood, sycamore that is logged here. The Pine is usual a yard tree or spotty in the woods. I have even tried to get red cedar which is offten found in farmers fields. But the mills and loggers find them to spread out to fill a truck. The mills don't mess with softwoods around here. 

There is Pine in Arkansas and a log truck from there would be great! I have been dealing with tree services. It's hard to get a steady supply of similar sized and type of wood. It's hard to find Midwest loggers that sell truck loads to anyone but mills. The mills around here are small mom and pop types. Not giant mills like seen in video and pictures. I would guess things are on a much smaller scale compared to the northwest? 




I figured this would be a difficult search with gas out weighing the cost of the logs. But there might be someone that has a creative solution?

Can you guys give me a idea on cost of gas and cost of load logs? 

Skeans: a thin rot spot (pencil diameter) up the center on some of the logs can be accepted. I could plug small holes if I have to or rip them in half for smaller carvings. They are not going to be used in milling lumber or home building. 

Rainier??? Is that beer? Never herd of it. Must be good stuff the way several of you talk. We have PBR, Tall Cold Blonds, Boulevard, Weston Brewing Co. 

I appreciate everyone on here giving there input helping me learn about buying a truck of logs. I am a full time carver and if it works for both parties it would not be a one time order. Not sure how long it would take to carve a load? But I have wasted a lot of time going out fetching odd size pieces of wood when I would like to stay and carve. 

-tj


----------



## bitzer (Jul 31, 2017)

How about basswood? I know carvers that use that here. I'm in Wisconsin.


----------



## madhatte (Jul 31, 2017)

GornTheGreat said:


> Rainier??? Is that beer? Never herd of it. Must be good stuff the way several of you talk. We have PBR, Tall Cold Blonds, Boulevard, Weston Brewing Co.



It's cheap beer. It's about equal to PBR. It's one of several from the PNW that were the traditional "local" brews, and one of the few that are still around (sort of).


----------



## Skeans (Aug 1, 2017)

madhatte said:


> It's cheap beer. It's about equal to PBR. It's one of several from the PNW that were the traditional "local" brews, and one of the few that are still around (sort of).


Rainier and Oly yummy some nights.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GornTheGreat (Aug 1, 2017)

Basswood: hand carvers love it. But it's not the best for Chainsaw Carving. brittle. Details fracture off. But thanks for asking. 

Cheap Beer: yum. My buddy in Iowa gets pissed when I put my Missouri beer in his cooler. 4% IA. 6% Missouri. He will drink 6-10 after work but it only takes a few MO beers to ruin his next day. I sneak them in when I can.


----------



## madhatte (Aug 1, 2017)

Weird beer laws always catch me by surprise. I rolled into a grocery store in Colorado a few months ago and grabbed a six-pack, and the clerk said, "I don't wanna tell you how to run your business, but..." and steered me to the liquor store two doors down. The hell? I mean, it's not less available, it just means two stops. Who benefits from this?


----------



## 4x4American (Aug 2, 2017)

Why not try asking a local sawmill that cuts softwood if they'd sell you some logs?


----------



## GornTheGreat (Aug 3, 2017)

4x4American said:


> Why not try asking a local sawmill that cuts softwood if they'd sell you some logs?


No one logs softwood in the Midwest. They go for oak Walnut cottonwood sycamore. We don't have a lot of softwoods. 

Mills don't have much softwood.


----------



## bitzer (Aug 4, 2017)

I think you need to make some more phone calls. I know you have white pine and shortleaf in the Ozarks and probably elsewhere. Call the DNR and ask for loggers or forester numbers. Even the hardwood mills saw pine from time to time.


----------



## GornTheGreat (Aug 4, 2017)

bitzer said:


> I think you need to make some more phone calls. I know you have white pine and shortleaf in the Ozarks and probably elsewhere. Call the DNR and ask for loggers or forester numbers. Even the hardwood mills saw pine from time to time.


 
Ok. I will try anything. Thanks for the DNR idea. I have called mills. No luck. Have not found Ozarks loggers. 

The DNR I did not think of. 


Everyone question? What is the average distance logger drive to the mill. 

If I was in a 200 mile distance. What would it cost for a load of softwood cost? How much mileage rate?

I need to an idea of what a log truck of wood cost delivers if I moved to carve for a few month to a area I could get a truck. 


Is there anyway you guys can give me a cost of what a log truck OF LOGS would cost to deliver to Kansas City, MO. And from where Even if you won't make the run. I need to see what the cost would be. There are other carvers around me and my clients. They ask and I dont like feeling stupid by saying I don't know. 

Thanks. 
Tj


----------



## bitzer (Aug 5, 2017)

5mbf (truckload) of pine logs here would get you about 1200 bucks give or take a little. My guy charges me 85 bucks an hour. I'm guessing it's about 10 hours to the state line from where I'm at by truck so with a little fudge factor trucking would be right around 2 grand. So $3200 might get a load to the border. I don't know anyone crazy enough to do that plus you need interstate permits etc and so forth and to know the hauling rules and regulations. We can haul 98k here might be different elsewhere.


----------



## GornTheGreat (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you. That help j


bitzer said:


> 5mbf (truckload) of pine logs here would get you about 1200 bucks give or take a little. My guy charges me 85 bucks an hour. I'm guessing it's about 10 hours to the state line from where I'm at by truck so with a little fudge factor trucking would be right around 2 grand. So $3200 might get a load to the border. I don't know anyone crazy enough to do that plus you need interstate permits etc and so forth and to know the hauling rules and regulations. We can haul 98k here might be different elsewhere.


u


bitzer said:


> 5mbf (truckload) of pine logs here would get you about 1200 bucks give or take a little. My guy charges me 85 bucks an hour. I'm guessing it's about 10 hours to the state line from where I'm at by truck so with a little fudge factor trucking would be right around 2 grand. So $3200 might get a load to the border. I don't know anyone crazy enough to do that plus you need interstate permits etc and so forth and to know the hauling rules and regulations. We can haul 98k here might be different elsewhere.




Thank you. Your the first to give me some numbers. At the very least I have a ball park when clients ask me about costs. 

I am toying with the idea of setting up closer to a wood supply next summer. Renting a spot. 

Any suggestions on areas with low cost softwood supply (does not have to be straight, could be tops and crouches)? 

Tj


----------



## Westboastfaller (Aug 5, 2017)

Is there laws of stopping the transportation of logs in a transport
If you are nut over weight?
If it's doable then I would be talking to the company's. Best would be in cases were they have no regular return yet or room for some each time.


----------



## SeMoTony (Aug 5, 2017)

GornTheGreat said:


> Ok. I will try anything. Thanks for the DNR idea. I have called mills. No luck. Have not found Ozarks loggers.
> 
> The DNR I did not think of.
> 
> ...


"I don't know" is more intelligent than some BS ball park number that wood not hold water. IMHO and experience w executor of estate that had 171 acres I wanted. Logger took out about 100 pines, months before mother passed, along with many double loads of hard wood. In state transport has less regs than across state lines can be shorter for less cost. Have you considered red cedar?


----------



## GornTheGreat (Aug 6, 2017)

SeMoTony said:


> "I don't know" is more intelligent than some BS ball park number that wood not hold water. IMHO and experience w executor of estate that had 171 acres I wanted. Logger took out about 100 pines, months before mother passed, along with many double loads of hard wood. In state transport has less regs than across state lines can be shorter for less cost. Have you considered red cedar?


Yes. I like red Cedar. 

I usually have to go 2 hours south to get diameters 11"-18" diameter or bigger. Hit and miss on find a supply.


----------



## Luckysaturn (Oct 6, 2017)

Do you have to have a whole load? I'm in Kc area and occasionally take down a pine and cedar


----------

